# AUGUST '67 STINGRAY STANDARD



## stoney (Jun 28, 2021)

I just put a repo redline gripper on the rear for something a little different.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 28, 2021)

stoney said:


> I just put a repo redline gripper on the rear for something a little different.
> 
> View attachment 1437745



I just picked up the same bike ,I love it


----------



## nick tures (Jun 29, 2021)

looks nice !!


----------

